# Alba, la hija de Zapatero , se gradua en Comunicación Audiovisual Digital y Artes Escénicas en Uni privada Paco para hijos tontos de ricos.



## Hermericus (8 Feb 2022)

Aqui la chica, ya en edad de merecer.







Se le augura un gran futuro en la Sexta o Telecinco, están asombrados de la valía de la joven y planean ofrecerle el papel protagonista de una de sus próximas series.







No se descarta que Pedro Sanchez la nombre Directora General e RTVE.


----------



## #SrLobo (8 Feb 2022)

título comprado y enchufe... la historia de nunca acabar

luego a los muertos de hambre se les vende la meritocracia y todo arreglado


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Feb 2022)

Resumen: no es inteligente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Feb 2022)

zapatonta


----------



## Fargo (8 Feb 2022)

Genética con gran facilidad para atocinarse.
Una cosa os digo, como se descuide con los Doritos va a ser más fácil saltarla que rodearla.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Feb 2022)

Una chica robusta, esta es la que tenia un noviete marroqui ???.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (8 Feb 2022)

Hostia, tiene la misma cara de empanada que su padre... 
A esta no le hacen falta canutos para flipar con las nubes... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Roberto Malone (8 Feb 2022)

Universidad privada. Típico en izmierda caviar.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Feb 2022)

melafo


----------



## Dmtry (8 Feb 2022)

Va sin enchufe...


----------



## Hermericus (8 Feb 2022)

La guapa es la mayor, Laura


----------



## Freedomfighter (8 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> melafo


----------



## Luftwuaje (8 Feb 2022)

Te mete un meco y te deja moñeco.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


>



Seguro que has toreado en plazas peores


----------



## Shudra (8 Feb 2022)

JAAJJAJAAJaa
Mañana todos los que curráis de repartidores de Amazon, limpiando culos de viejo o poniendo tapitas acordaos de que el estamento superior ha pagado los estudios de este uruk hai con vuestro trabajo.


----------



## Invasor (8 Feb 2022)

Aparte del bicho que es, imagino estar al tema, verle la cara en mitad del partido y con tanto parecido te tiene que venir a la mente la del padre.

Ufff ushooo ushoooo


----------



## Estais_avisados (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Te mete un meco y te deja moñeco.



Entre eso, el repelús que produce, y sus efectos secundarios destructivos y mortales, podemos llamarla "La Pfizer".

Y a la hermana, "La Astramoñeca".


----------



## Freedomfighter (8 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Seguro que has toreado en plazas peores




Efectivamente, pero jamás me verás contarlo en público...


----------



## Triyuga (8 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Aqui la chica, ya en edad de merecer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ostia puta *Rocky Balboa gild*


----------



## Hermericus (8 Feb 2022)

La hija de Aznar, en cambio, hace vida familiar en una modesta mansion en Richmond, London, solamente alterada por la asistencia a fiestas de la Jet Set.

Aqui , asistentiendo a un coktail de ambiente marroquí:


----------



## V. Crawley (8 Feb 2022)

Es gracioso que los rogelios top nunca mandan a sus hijos a la enseñanza pública de calidad, ni acuden a la mejor sanidá del mundo a menos que les venga bien para hacer un poco de publicidad pauperista.


----------



## kvrtis (8 Feb 2022)

Esta se come los Doritos con pan


----------



## Desencantado (8 Feb 2022)

- Alba...
- Si, cariño...
- Puedes mear para orientarme? Gracias!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Feb 2022)

¿Por qué os meteis con la pobre chavala?, suficiente nacer con un padre como ese.


----------



## Saturno (8 Feb 2022)

En que Uni?


----------



## Saturno (8 Feb 2022)

En 2018 estaba muerta Lola Flores!


----------



## ciberobrero (8 Feb 2022)

Charo de nacimiento


----------



## Vikingo2016 (8 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Aqui la chica, ya en edad de merecer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda vaca!!


----------



## Carpulux (8 Feb 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 936192



Ni olvido ni perdón.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Feb 2022)

kvrtis dijo:


> Esta se come los Doritos con pan



Mas bien los moja en mayonesa


----------



## Manteka (8 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una chica robusta, esta es la que tenia un noviete marroqui ???.



Si, creo que hace unos años estuvo viviendo en una casa okupa con un MENA


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (8 Feb 2022)

Bellísima


----------



## Vaross (8 Feb 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Ni olvido ni perdón.



En la foto su brazo derecho bien cerca que está del paquete de Miguel Obama


----------



## asakopako (8 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


>



Qué coño ha pasado ahí? Va absorbiendo inocentes jóvenes delgadas? A esa pobre ya casi se la ha tragado. 3 años más y eso será un agujero negro.


----------



## locoAC (8 Feb 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Genética con gran facilidad para atocinarse.
> Una cosa os digo, como se descuide con los Doritos va a ser más fácil saltarla que rodearla.



Pues es un caso curioso de cojones, los padres son ambos tirando a escuálidos... y las 2 niñas en cambio son sendos ballenatos 
Si no fueran clavaditas a ZP, sospecharia del butanero


----------



## Wasi (8 Feb 2022)

No les acepto ni una paja


----------



## Teniente_Dan (8 Feb 2022)

La nieta de Botín también tenía un careto de fliparlo


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (8 Feb 2022)

Saturno dijo:


> En que Uni?



Universidad Europea de Madrid. Pero vamos, que la noticia no es de ahora, la zopenca se graduó en 2018.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Feb 2022)

Hay que joderse. Con el dinero que tienen y no hace dieta. 

Yo si me sobrase la pasta contrataria a alguien que me cocinase y encadenase la nevera


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Feb 2022)

Es demasiado incluso para mi. He pagafanteado cosas que ni os podéis imaginar, pero esto me supera.


----------



## XRL (8 Feb 2022)

que chica?


----------



## River in the street (8 Feb 2022)

Joder follarte a eso y parece que te estas follando a Mr Bean

Normal que se la trajine un moraco


----------



## Widinson Dylan Restrepo (8 Feb 2022)

Salio al papa pero bien grasosa maldita genetica no vale ni para la macrogranja


----------



## TomásPlatz (8 Feb 2022)

Si tienen 27 y 29 años, como que se graduan ahora?


----------



## Topacio (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## treblinca (8 Feb 2022)

Iban a un colegio de monjas y Zapatero las mandó a uno público cuando le hicieron Secretario General de la Pesoe. Ese fue el gran error de sus vidas.


----------



## Kabraloka (8 Feb 2022)

estas monstruas ya tienen un puestito en el partido del ahijado de su padre, el sánchez este que dice ser presidente del gobierno


----------



## Vanatico (8 Feb 2022)

Topacio dijo:


>



¿Quien es de las dos,la guapa o la fea?


----------



## Kbkubito (8 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Aqui la chica, ya en edad de merecer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia,menudo troll de las cavernas.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (8 Feb 2022)

Ya se la ve ligeramente obesa y cierta chepa, tal vez influencia podeguarra.


----------



## Roedr (8 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La guapa es la mayor, Laura



jajaja


----------



## Roedr (8 Feb 2022)

Asumiendo que comparten la mitad de los genes de su padre en este caso lo mejor es lo que se ver por fuera.


----------



## chocolate (8 Feb 2022)

Alba Shoemaker


----------



## Roedr (8 Feb 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Iban a un colegio de monjas y Zapatero las mandó a uno público cuando le hicieron Secretario General de la Pesoe. Ese fue el gran error de sus vidas.



Espero que lo paguen tanto como nosotros hemos pagados los errores de zETAp.


----------



## Slavia (8 Feb 2022)

Virgen del Carmen ruega por el alma de esas chicas que ninguna culpa tuvieron en los pecados de su padre.


----------



## BeninExpress (8 Feb 2022)

En el Pier 39 de San Francisco hay leones marinos con una figura más estilizada..

La puta y el puto que la parió.


----------



## Alcazar (8 Feb 2022)

Una de las hijas de Zapo, siendo el presidente y ella menor de edad, se decía que se había echado un novio moro e ido a vivir a una casa de okupas con el CNI vigilando. Sería esta o la otra?


----------



## blondrocket (8 Feb 2022)

Qué cojones acabo de ver?
Genética de la buena jajajaja


----------



## Kbkubito (8 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Es gracioso que los rogelios top nunca mandan a sus hijos a la enseñanza pública de calidad, ni acuden a la mejor sanidá del mundo a menos que les venga bien para hacer un poco de publicidad pauperista.



No le habrá dado la nota.
A de mas,no gostan de mezclarse con el vulgo.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (8 Feb 2022)

Para hilos como este existe el subforo Veteranos amigo


----------



## BogadeAriete (8 Feb 2022)

Se parece a Etsy noseque, la monstrua de Soy una pringada, puta orca vasca.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Feb 2022)

Mejor que se hubiera graduado en nutrición


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Feb 2022)

Título comprado, como todos los másters y graduados de políticos e hijos de estos.


----------



## emerico (8 Feb 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> título comprado y enchufe... la historia de nunca acabar
> 
> luego a los muertos de hambre se les vende la meritocracia y todo arreglado



A los muertos de hambre les suben cuatro duros el SMI.


----------



## ashe (8 Feb 2022)

Una carrera de pinta y colorea vamos... y seguramente comprando el titulo...


----------



## sasuke (8 Feb 2022)

esa la veia yo cuando era un niño en los 80, me molaban mucho sus canciones


----------



## cebollin-o (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## 21creciente (8 Feb 2022)

Recristo


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (8 Feb 2022)

Es casi tan fea como el alma de su padre


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La hija de Aznar, en cambio, hace vida familiar en una modesta mansion en Richmond, London, solamente alterada por la asistencia a fiestas de la Jet Set.
> 
> Aqui , asistentiendo a un coktail de ambiente marroquí:



Nadie puede dudar de que es hija de Aznar, es incluso más fea que él.
Yo que ella me dejaría bigote. Estaría más favorecida.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## pepinox (9 Feb 2022)

Una chica talentosa que no tardará en demostrarnos su valía.


----------



## Segismunda (9 Feb 2022)

La hijaputa se parece a los dos. Qué desgracia genética.


----------



## noseyo (9 Feb 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Una de las hijas de Zapo, siendo el presidente y ella menor de edad, se decía que se había echado un novio moro e ido a vivir a una casa de okupas con el CNI vigilando. Sería esta o la otra?



A esto venía yo era está la morena encima se escapó de casa jajajajaja rulaba una foto por internet


----------



## eltonelero (9 Feb 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> ¿Quien es de las dos,la guapa o la fea?



La negra al lado del jorobado con pelo largo.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (9 Feb 2022)

Qué gorda está.
Teniendo la vida solucionada, ya podria cuidarse un poco más...


----------



## alas97 (9 Feb 2022)

la veo mazada.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (9 Feb 2022)

No es fea, lo que pasa es que está gorda. Si adelgazara se vería bien. La otra se estaba mejor de gótica, la verdad.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (9 Feb 2022)

Si zapatero me da paguita y una casa en la sierra melafo un par de veces por semana .


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Feb 2022)

tiene la misma cara de imbecil que su padre, y ala vez la misma cara de arpia que su madre.. pero encima con un 50% de tocino en sangre 

que crudo


----------



## amputado (9 Feb 2022)

ya mismo le quita el puesto


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Feb 2022)

Vaya orcazos, os imagináis las hijas de perro Sanches? deben ser parecidas...


----------



## Bye Felicia (9 Feb 2022)

Pero cuantos años lleva en la Universidad???


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (9 Feb 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 936192



Mítica foto jajaja


----------



## kettlebell (9 Feb 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> ¿Quien es de las dos,la guapa o la fea?



Hay una guapa?

Me imagino q es la q está más cerca de su padre en la foto de la familia Addams.
Es la Q


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Feb 2022)

Se la ve fuertecita.
Si se te pone encima te troncha el cipote.
Al menos tendrá pasta así que el que tenga cojones que arree


----------



## vanderwilde (9 Feb 2022)

No hay que tener estómago para metérsela a esa. Pues ya tiene la vida resuelta ella, y el que arrime a ella. Puestazos, y los ingenieros, carretera y manta.


----------



## PedrelGuape (9 Feb 2022)

Hija de puta, nieta de la gran puta.

Misma cara que el hijodelagranputaZapatero


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Mítica foto jajaja



de los mejores momentos de intenet en España, aún recuerdo lo que me reí con los memes, por suerte fui un afortunado que lo viví en directo en forocoches con todos los memes que fueron saliendo

pd: parece que nuestros impuestos han servido para que tenga una buena alimentación


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Aqui la chica, ya en edad de merecer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melafo.


----------



## Saturno (9 Feb 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Vaya orcazos, os imagináis las hijas de perro Sanches? deben ser parecidas...



Sanxe no tiene hijas


----------



## Telemaco55 (9 Feb 2022)

Aparte de la cara de estulticia de su padre,a quien ha salido la moza.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Feb 2022)

locoAC dijo:


> Pues es un caso curioso de cojones, los padres son ambos tirando a escuálidos... y las 2 niñas en cambio son sendos ballenatos
> Si no fueran clavaditas a ZP, sospecharia del butanero



La alimentacion forzada caballero, *o no tan forzada... *


----------



## McLovin (9 Feb 2022)

Es muy inquietante ver a Zapatero con el pelo largo y vestido de mujer.


----------



## birdland (9 Feb 2022)

No hombre , como va a ir a la universidad de pago , es como decir que los políticos de izquierda van a las clínicas privadas … no se les ocurriría …


----------



## esforzado (9 Feb 2022)

este hilo no sería posible sin doscientas muertes en madrid... eso es lo único que en realidad a mí me importa...


----------



## Linterna Pirata (9 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor es que estudiando esa carrera de mierda y, probablemente, siendo un superpaquete de actriz o lo que quiera ser, no la faltará trabajo y vivirá orgullosa riéndose de vosotros pobres cigarras por ser ella misma la que se mantiene y aplaudiendo su propia mentalidad a la que se la ocurrió arriesgarse y meterse en esos estudios.


----------



## toroloco (9 Feb 2022)

zapatero a tus zapatos


----------



## Gorkako (9 Feb 2022)

Ya la mayor ya entró en Real Madrid TV....


----------



## CliffUnger2 (9 Feb 2022)

Se la ve inteligente.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (9 Feb 2022)

La Psoe- Pablemos enmierdan todo lo público pero sus dirigentes prefirieren lo privado...y los más tontos les votan.


----------



## Pichorrica (9 Feb 2022)

Y para que sirve esa carrera?


----------



## DonCrisis (9 Feb 2022)

ZP es un incompetente de mierda hijo de puta pero la hija no tiene la culpa de ello. Tampoco creo que se merezca un escarnio público.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2022)

Si estuviera kas delgada estaria mas mona. Pero asi ni borracho


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 Feb 2022)

Que foi essooo E BOSTA?


----------



## Descuernacabras (9 Feb 2022)

Me recuerda al pingüino de Batman.


----------



## Coln (9 Feb 2022)

!!! QUE ASCO !!!!


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Feb 2022)

Estos hilos a veteranos, por favor, que hay menores mirándo.

Y no veo memes de la super Petarda, estaís derroidos.


----------



## XRL (9 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La hija de Aznar, en cambio, hace vida familiar en una modesta mansion en Richmond, London, solamente alterada por la asistencia a fiestas de la Jet Set.
> 
> Aqui , asistentiendo a un coktail de ambiente marroquí:



hostiaaa que caretooo


----------



## tonilogar (9 Feb 2022)

Hace mucho que no entraba al Foro.
Veo que está invadido por los mismos que avergüenzan Forocoches.
Este acoso con insultos a una mujer, pero daría lo mismo si fuera hombre, es un bulliyng en toda regla que evidencia la categoría personal y moral de quien los emite.
Tengamos un poco de madurez y cordura.
Dejemos las burlas infantiles para los niños.


----------



## follacabras (9 Feb 2022)

biba la hedukazion puvlica


----------



## Rocker (9 Feb 2022)

Si no la enchufan en algún programa de la tele o para hacer alguna peli o serie, no pasa nada siempre puede ser guionista en OnlyFans, al menos es graduada universitaria, seguro que puede poner en práctica sus conocimientos.


----------



## Rocker (9 Feb 2022)

tonilogar dijo:


> Hace mucho que no entraba al Foro.
> Veo que está invadido por los mismos que avergüenzan Forocoches.
> Este acoso con insultos a una mujer, pero daría lo mismo si fuera hombre, es un bulliyng en toda regla que evidencia la categoría personal y moral de quien los emite.
> Tengamos un poco de madurez y cordura.
> Dejemos las burlas infantiles para los niños.



Lo cierto es que tienes toda la razón. Yo no soy mucho de entrar al trapo con estos hilos, más bien son hilos de relleno para cuando no tienes ganas de ponerte a debatir en los hilos de verdad, pero este es el motivo principal por el que dejé de entrar a forocoches, de hecho tengo cuenta en el foro pero hace años que ni si quiera entro a leer sin conectarme, es un foro que para mi ya no tiene sentido, al menos aquí aún se pueden debatir un montón de temas interesantes.
Siempre vas a ver temas chorras, aunque lo que me gustaría es que este tipo de temas estén en la sección Guardería, los temas estúpidos y de cotilleos que no sean noticias de importancia deberían ir ahí directamente.


----------



## Volvitо (9 Feb 2022)

En edad de merecer que la tiren por un barranco.


----------



## El carrito del helao (9 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Seguro que has toreado en plazas peores



Estar dándole y que te recuerde al padre, a ver si es plan.


----------



## Vorsicht (9 Feb 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 936192



Lástima de no haber tenido un Goya en aquellos tiempos. Hubiera creado una obra eterna.


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Feb 2022)

Parece zapatero de joven con peluca.


----------



## Octopus (9 Feb 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


>



Extremecedor documento grafico


----------



## remerus (9 Feb 2022)

Su unica opcion es la publica y vivir de la subvencion y la paguita.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Feb 2022)

La mayor no tiene remedio , pero Alba si adelgazara estaría potable.

No entiendo como no va a una clinica de adelgazamiento y se pone en manos de un nutricionista.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Feb 2022)

dios santo las 2 son zapateros hembras 
puagh


----------



## Furymundo (9 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La mayor no tiene remedio , pero Alba si adelgazara estaría potable.
> 
> No entiendo como no va a una clinica de adelgazamiento y se pone en manos de un nutricionista.



no, esa cara y esa tara genetica zapateril deja huella


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

parece una bola de bolos con patas


----------



## Cazu10 (9 Feb 2022)

¿Qué gases de suciata se ha de tirar!!, con olor a rancio.


----------



## sasuke (9 Feb 2022)

con razon quieren llenar el pais de moronegros, a ver que español de bien se va a fuckear a semejante morsa


----------



## ratoncitoperez (9 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La guapa es la mayor, Laura



No puede negar que es hija del bombo solemne, las cejas lo confirman y la jeta también


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Feb 2022)

El psoe defendiendo educacion publica?


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Feb 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> con razon quieren llenar el pais de moronegros, a ver que español de bien se va a fuckear a semejante morsa



Esta tia se abre un tinder y tiene a decenas de tios babeando por ella en cero coma.


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Feb 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> título comprado y enchufe... la historia de nunca acabar
> 
> luego a los muertos de hambre se les vende la meritocracia y todo arreglado



Otro titulo como el de bonito Sanchez


----------



## sasuke (9 Feb 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Esta tia se abre un tinder y tiene a decenas de tios babeando por ella en cero coma.



hombre el dinero de las minas de oro de su padre es un gran afrodisiaco


----------



## Redwill (9 Feb 2022)

Ser socialista significa tener poco y dar mucho


----------



## Catalinius (9 Feb 2022)

A mi zapatiestos siempre se me asemejó a Piolín defectuoso


----------



## ULTRAPACO (9 Feb 2022)

En edad de merecer.... una patada


----------



## ULTRAPACO (9 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *melafo*


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Feb 2022)

Esta en fase volumen, menudos antebrazos para labrar la tierra


----------



## s4d (9 Feb 2022)

Apunta maneras la Zapatera ... con toda probabilidad los siguientes estadios seran...


----------



## Julc (9 Feb 2022)

Tiene cara de lo que es, igual que el padre.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La mayor no tiene remedio , pero Alba si adelgazara estaría potable.
> 
> No entiendo como no va a una clinica de adelgazamiento y se pone en manos de un nutricionista.



Estoy de acuerdo, a esta chavala le quitas 15 o 20 kilos y se queda una chica normal, ni siquiera me parece fea. Lo de la cara de ZP es algo que uno se fija por puro sesgo cognitivo, te la sueltan en un sitio cualquiera y sin decirte de quién es hija y seguramente no te de por pensar que se parece a ZP.


----------



## Shy (9 Feb 2022)

Orco de Mordor.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Aqui la chica, ya en edad de merecer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se la ve tan inteligente como su padre


----------

